# Digitalkamera um 400 €



## folio (31. August 2004)

Hi,

bei mir steht die Anschaffung einer neuen Digitalkamera bevor. Ich plane, ungefähr 400 € anzulegen. Ich besitze zur Zeit noch eine 256 MB Compactflash Speicherkarte, es wäre schön wenn ich diese verwenden könnte - allerdings nicht zwingend.

Design, Optik, Kompaktheit der Kamera ist mir unwichtig. In erster Linie soll sie gute Fotos machen.

Ich bitte, als Grundlage für die Preise http://www.preistrend.de zu nehmen - ich habe meine letzte Kamera in einem Fachhandel zu einem Preis gekauft der 50 € über dem einer Preissuchmaschine lag und hab mich dann nachher noch mit dem Verkäufer "gestritten" - insofern bestelle ich lieber online. (Nein, dies soll nicht der Anfang einer Fachhandel oder nicht Diskussion sein )

Ich freue mich auf eure Empfehlungen.


----------



## turboprinz (31. August 2004)

HiHo,

ich besitze eine Sony DSC- P100  und die macht super Fotos!
Allerdings würde dann dein Speicher da nicht herein passen   die nehmen nur Memory Stick.
Die Sony DSC- W1  ist mit meiner Vergleichbar allerdings besitzt diese ein 2,5" großes Display.

Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

der TURBOprinz


----------



## folio (1. September 2004)

also ich sag ja anderer speicher ist nicht schlimm, aber es muss doch nicht gleich der überteuerte memory stick sein mit dem man sich dann gleich komplett auf sony festlegt! 

meinst du du könntest mir mal ein beispielfoto von der kamera zeigen? wäre echt cool 


mfg folio


----------



## turboprinz (1. September 2004)

und hier eine Makro Aufnahme:


----------



## turboprinz (2. September 2004)

und hier eine Gegenlichtaufnahme:


----------



## jensen (12. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mich grad mit Kamerakauf beschäftigt und kann wirklich die Sony W1 empfehlen. Anschaltzeit, Auslöseverzögerung, Zoomgeschwindigkeit und Ausschaltzeit sind wirklich sehr angenehm schnell. Somit sind Schnappschüsse möglich und es macht einfach Spaß, wenn man nicht warten muss. 

Ich habe viele Testberichte verfolgt und in der Preisklasse gibt es nichts, was mir mehr gefällt, sowohl vom Design, aber auch ganz wichtig die Bedienung, welche auch ohne Anleitung sehr intuitiv erfolgen kann.

Und das Highlight ist das 2,5" große Display mit einer brillianten Farbwiedergabe. 

Die Kamera macht einfach Spaß, weil nichts blockiert oder den Fotografen hindert. Langzeitbelichtungen sind ebenso möglich, was nicht bei allen der Fall ist.

Und, nebenbei sind auch die Bilder klasse!  Das Objektiv ist ein Vario-Tessar von Zeiss.

mfg!
jensen


----------

